# Comcheck



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

City wants a comcheck turned in on Monday. this relates to the amount of lighting allowed in a warehouse . What exactly are they going to expect me to turn in to them ? Customer had 11 - 4 lamp / T8 fluorescent lights installed in a 6100 sq ft warehouse. This is the 1st I'm hearing about a comcheck. I do have a copy of the current energy code although I've never read through it or had and training on its requirements. Wish they offered a class on the IECC where I live. Sure would help.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Try this link it may help and have some free forms to print out.

http://www.energycodes.gov/comcheck/


----------

